# All in good fun.



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

I'll go first. The last time we rode I noticed my name printed on my buddies winch. He stated that since I was the only one to use it it should have my name on it. I paid him back this past weekend with a toy mouse behind my bike tied to the back, with his name. Told him his cat needed something to Chase...Was wondering what to have done to good friends on a ride....


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Turn off the fuel or kill switch in the dark.....take the key.....and of course a lot of trash talking !!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I've been wanting to mess with my buddy by screwing in the throttle limiter when he's not looking... you know the little screw on the throttle... I think that would be funny...


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

gpinjason said:


> I've been wanting to mess with my buddy by screwing in the throttle limiter when he's not looking... you know the little screw on the throttle... I think that would be funny...


 
I wish i would have thought of that before i raced my brother on his can am!! lol


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

I like that idea.(throttle)... ....I put an industrial tie strap around my buddies drive shaft and told him his truck was making a funny noise . That's what you get for leaving your truck in front of my house all night. clack clack clack as he drove away. when he stopped it did too. thought I was gonna pee. Not the best person to mess with...Repo man,,, but still funny!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Roboquad said:


> I like that idea.(throttle)... ....I put an industrial tie strap around my buddies drive shaft and told him his truck was making a funny noise . That's what you get for leaving your truck in front of my house all night. clack clack clack as he drove away. when he stopped it did too. thought I was gonna pee. Not the best person to mess with...Repo man,,, but still funny!


I've done that before... Those big thick tie wraps... Funny stuff.... I put a bunch of that bubble wraap with the big bubbles behind a guy's tire once... He freaked out when he backed up and it made that loud crackle sound under the tire... LOL


----------



## GODSMACK (Aug 7, 2010)

I once put a CAA (roadside assistance) sticker on the tailgate of my buddy's RHINO.



I also put a slow moving vehicle sign on another buddy's HONDA Rubicon


As for the trash talk, it's endless ! But all in good fun!


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

rub some grease on the underside of a door handle, always nice getting a handfull of grease when you dont expect it.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

islandlife said:


> rub some grease on the underside of a door handle, always nice getting a handfull of grease when you dont expect it.


That's a good way to get hurt... IMO.. grease doesnt just come off. :nutkick:


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

fish in the dash is also nice when done on Friday and you get in Monday, He deserved it that guy put a for sale sign on my Jeep TJ with a super low price. My cell phone rang all day. He also put gay porn in another guys truck.....that was just wrong. the best prank at the office was taking the office girls wedding pic and photo-shopping in a large "tan" man rather than her husband...it faced the customers.....LOL that was classic. she got her original back and no one got hurt...


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Oh almost forgot. working Repo. I had to drive a "Gay pride" Repo back to the lot, took the stickers and rainbows etc.anything I could find in the car and put them on My buddies bumper. NICE


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I am sooooo glad you guys live far away :scared1:


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Raw chicken in the spare tire under your buddy's truck..classic, takes them forever to find out where the smell is coming from....


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Go to Wally world and buy the 250 foot roll of trail marker tape. I like the fluorescent orange but the lime green works well also. Tie one end to the underside of the car/truck and then just set the rest of the roll on the frame. It's all good until they hit a bump or get on the interstate then the roll falls off and they have a 250 foot "tail" behind them.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

We used to have a " Rainbow " magnet we passed around. We would stick it on your tailgate and let you drive around with it. After it was discovered you had to watch your back !!!


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

A little piece of clear scotch tape on the laser mouses for everyones computer at work. just enough to not be that noticable. They will be rebooting or calling IT all day.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

*LMAO*...these are great, Big D you wouldn't mind if you were on the other end of the prank.... I pulled the ac return above our receptionist desk (She adjusts it almost every day) and filled it with paper left in the shredder. Closed it and when she pulled it open in the am "A MINI* P**ARAD**E* just for her "


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

good one to do at home to your wifey's is use a rubber band and put it on the kitchen sink spayers  and one that the wifey's friends hate is plastic wrap on the toilet under the seat>>.stretch it tight and they never seeing it till they start peeing and there feet get wet (just dont forget you did it and go yourself)


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

To much clean up for me. but funny


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

On your last day at any job, skunk scent or doe in heat scent spilled in the AC return in the office is always good for a laugh.


----------



## tyler'sgrizz (May 14, 2010)

ketchup packs under the toilet seat. sit down a blahhh what happned??


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

this is one of my favorites, went to the bar with a buddy. went to the John full of guys, he walked in and used the one next to me so I yelled "EYES ON THE WALL"! there was no response only laughter....


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

we always play the killswitch game when were out snowmobiling in the wintertime. wait till your buddy stops to wait for the rest of the pack or to talk to someone beside him and you roll up beside him, hit the killswitch and speed away like a madman. if your lucky you can angle the back of the sled towards him and cover him in snow on the takeoff. this game goes on all day. i have litterlally started my sled 5 or 6 times in a couple minutes when riding in big groups. as soon as you get it stated someone pulls up and shuts it off again. sometimes we play the unplug the spark plug wires game too.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I've put a jumper between the high beam headlight and the horn so whenever the high beams were on, the horn would honk. Two small alligator clips and a short piece of wire. LOL


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Swaping out or putting the "rainbow" plate on your buddies "manly" truck is always a hoot!










We also put a guys car (a pimped out Firefly....lol) on the school stairs behind the railing at break one day.....that was f'n hilarious!!

Last April Fools day, I saran wrapped the kids bedroom doors too!


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

Im a nice guy but all of these messin with a guys truck joke's would get someone hurt. I am good with joke's and all but jackin with my truck aint funny! Grease, fish on the dash? Thats not a joke thats a fight waitin to happen!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

:haha: :arms: :lol:

Okay, I need to know this....is this just you guys, or do the women in your lives do these things too?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

We used to do the grease under the door handle kinda stuff where I worked until someone went a step to far and put grease on the bottom side of my wiper blades. I had no clue it was there until I needed my wipers. Imagine 70 on the interstate and it starts to rain and you turn your wipers on and can't see chit. There was an old fashioned azz whoppin right there. He ****ed near got fired over that one.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

the trucks I mentioned were *fleet vehicles.* they do stuff like put Dawn in your washer fluid.If seen in rout with the truck running and AC on, they turn on the heat full blast. this is in August in Florida...that sucks.
my wife pretty much just rides the "your ATV costs to much" train all day and night.
did I mention I bought her a Mercedes......Yeah, doesn't make sense...a dealer oil change is $300. sorry, off the box now:rant:


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

ibbruin said:


> we used to do the grease under the door handle kinda stuff where i worked until someone went a step to far and put grease on the bottom side of my wiper blades. I had no clue it was there until i needed my wipers. Imagine 70 on the interstate and it starts to rain and you turn your wipers on and can't see chit. There was an old fashioned azz whoppin right there. He ****ed near got fired over that one.


done this to a couple of service vehicles that would come out to the rigs i worked on and not bring any coffee or cokes for the roughnecks, or wouldnt give us stickers and such...lmao!! I guess it's an oilfield thing... You better bring those roughnecks *something!!*


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

i use to work at a car audio store and we would mess with r regulars and sales reps by running a wire from their coil to their driver seat and strip the wire out about 10inches and fray them so that u cant see them easy so when they would sit down and turn the key over it would light them up. the whole shop would b rolling in laughter at the facial expressions they would do


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Byrd you are a sick man. if they have a pace maker .:flames:


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

lol i guess if they hav a pacemaker we would have to hit the key twice to start it back up lol jk like i said it was regulars and r reps that we know well so it was fun. one of r reps for kicker car audio delivered my boss a snake in a sub box marked proto type and my boss was terrified of snakes so u can guess how that went cuz he was all exited thinking we was gona b the first shop with the proto type sub then a snake was looking him eye to eye


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

should have put new Viper alarm stickers on it...LOL. wish we had taunting shirts here, print on back: like an arrow down and hook Honda up here & I'll pull you out. or don't follow my Bruit...you won't make it.


----------



## No Plugs (Mar 1, 2010)

Note to self: Never go riding with roboquad and never move to viera, Fl


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Hey* It aint like that*...they do it too. taking a leak in a field, ladies there too I'm hiding behind the bike and Bud drives up and blips the throttle leaving me out cold. But I won last week when i hit some muck that my bud sank in up to his fenders right behind me. took 2 winches at 6000lbs to get it out. not the kind of stuff you step off in. back to the toy mouse with his name on it hanging from my bike...Kitty got to chase something.


----------



## GODSMACK (Aug 7, 2010)

The best prank I've ever done -- the electricians at work would fall asleep in their service trucks during nightshift, drove me nuts i was busier than a SOB and there sleep'in, myself and my partner ran about 200' of airhose attached to a huge airhorn out to their truck, I then stood in front of the truck holding two flashlights out to my sides, On the count of three , I turned on my flashlights and my partner sounded the airhorn, The look on that electricians face when he woke up was priceless!!!!!:aargh4::bigeyes:


----------



## tdd005 (May 30, 2010)

my friend left the keys to his truck at work one day while on a delivery when he got back his crew cab ford was filled to the roof with packing peanuts, he is still tryin to get them all out


----------



## lil'prairie (Oct 18, 2010)

I did the zip tie on a guys drive shaft. Wrong guy to do that to. We poured concrete and he came back from lunch to throw me in the freshly poured footings. 
<input id="gwProxy" type="hidden"><!--Session data--><input onclick="if(typeof(jsCall)=='function'){jsCall();}else{setTimeout('jsCall()',500);}" id="jsProxy" type="hidden">


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Like the packing peanuts idea....This one is from my Buddy Jeff, he works a concrete plant in NY. in the control tower. When the guys at night shift falls asleep in the loader which is surrounded on three sides by rock, they will dump a wall of stones in front of him and then page the loader to the other side of the plant, saying "the boss is looking for you". says it's a blast watching him try to dig himself out....


----------

